# funny dog stories



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

what is the funnest story you have about your dogs behavior?

One day while we were all watching TV our DS was completly fixated on a game of connect four being play by one our kids and grandma. Dog stared at every chip as it was placed in the board. just then one of the cats thought it would be a good time to sharpen its claws on the couch. At hearing the cat Janet gave a resounding NO. The dog hearing NO just as the connect four piece was placed went into guard mode and would not allow any more pieces to be played ever. connect four could not be played with the dog in the room at all. As your hand neared the board the dog would mouth your wrist and pull you hand away from the board.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't know about behavior but this is eating habits rather. My bull terrier was always getting into trouble and one night I threw a bachelorette party for my good girl friend. We played this dumb game where you put a condom on a cucumber with your mouth. Well apparently some of the strawberry flavored condoms fell on the floor and the dog decided to eat them. The next morning I was taking him for a walk and he squatted in someones yard to poop. I noticed he was acting funny and much to my horror, I saw what I thought was his red intestines coming out of his butt. I shrieked in horror just as my neighbor came outside. I then realized it wasn't his intestines, but a strawberry condom. I yanked his leash, the condom fell out into the yard, and I took off. I never went down that street again.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> We played this dumb game where you put a condom on a cucumber with your mouth.


We need to get together and train sometime. I need to make sure your Arko puppy is progressing as he should be.....or something:lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> I don't know about behavior but this is eating habits rather. My bull terrier was always getting into trouble and one night I threw a bachelorette party for my good girl friend. We played this dumb game where you put a condom on a cucumber with your mouth. Well apparently some of the strawberry flavored condoms fell on the floor and the dog decided to eat them. The next morning I was taking him for a walk and he squatted in someones yard to poop. I noticed he was acting funny and much to my horror, I saw what I thought was his red intestines coming out of his butt. I shrieked in horror just as my neighbor came outside. I then realized it wasn't his intestines, but a strawberry condom. I yanked his leash, the condom fell out into the yard, and I took off. I never went down that street again.


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HAHAHAHAHA, Now thats funny, I don't care who you are. I be curious to see somebody post something funnier than that, I honestly can't.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

not gonna top that one LOL

but..

I went tracking with a friend a couple weeks back and he got a new dog that he wanted to introduce tracking FST too...the dog had never been tracked before..

laid about a 30 pace track...75 ft or so...

the dog laid down in the "box" and ate the food all up,,,sniffed around, found the track exiting the box and proceded to "track"..draggin itself all the way down the track with its front paws only, with it's belly dragging and its back legs straight back like a frog...got every piece of food. "tracked" pretty good, but dragged herself along the whole way....that was pretty funny...


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a female GSD avoid the first decoy and come right after me (2nd decoy on the field) I gave her a bite, worked her for a few seconds and then slipped the sleeve. She trotted off with her prize and then spit it out and began to hump it. Guess she wanted me to know that she is an alpha bitch.

Terry


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I had a big male presa once that I sent on a very non-threatening, small new decoy,...he ran up grabbed the guy in a bear hug and humped him instead of biting him.....the dog was very new to bitework...and bigger than the guy...if was funny though


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

come watch my Dane girl for a few hours. You'll see enough funny stuff for a lifetime!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> We need to get together and train sometime. I need to make sure your Arko puppy is progressing as he should be.....or something:lol:


 
LOLLLLLL .... pic from that night...


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> LOLLLLLL .... pic from that night...


Who says girls aren't as bad and nutts as guys are LOL


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> LOLLLLLL .... pic from that night...


As a matter of fact, when you come up here to train with me, bring your entire "training group" pictured here when you come.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't get it. Why wouldn't you want them to have little cucumbers. 

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I don't get it. Why wouldn't you want them to have little cucumbers.
> 
> DFrost


I was thinking those were pretty small cucumbers.:---)


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I don't get it. Why wouldn't you want them to have little cucumbers.
> 
> DFrost


Au-oh....cucumber envy :-\"


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> As a matter of fact, when you come up here to train with me, bring your entire "training group" pictured here when you come.


 










the whole group..... and the dog that did it!... I have so many stories about that dog it's unreal

.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

John Campbell said:


> what is the funnest story you have about your dogs behavior?
> 
> One day while we were all watching TV our DS was completly fixated on a game of connect four being play by one our kids and grandma. Dog stared at every chip as it was placed in the board. just then one of the cats thought it would be a good time to sharpen its claws on the couch. At hearing the cat Janet gave a resounding NO. The dog hearing NO just as the connect four piece was placed went into guard mode and would not allow any more pieces to be played ever. connect four could not be played with the dog in the room at all. As your hand neared the board the dog would mouth your wrist and pull you hand away from the board.


Wait a sec, you have a DS named Janet....

Now that's funny.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Georgia that is great story...

A classic story on how my buddy first met his in-laws. 

My buddy would come home everyday at lunch to let the dog out run around or swim the dog in the pool. It was a very hot day so he let the dog swim. After 15 mins of letting the dog swim, he tells the dog "kennel" (his command for the dog to go into his kennel) as his lunch time was nearing to the end. The dog decide it was not ready to get out of the pool yet. The dog would fake out my buddy and swim to the opposite side where my buddy was at. Now my buddy is getting pissed off yelling at the dog. So my buddy decides ok you SOB, if you are not coming out I am coming in, he takes off his suit strips down to his underwear and jumps into the pool grabbing the dog, the dog at the same time is trying to bite him. The neighbor peaks his head over the fence and ask my buddy if he needs help, my buddy" no problem I got it handle".My buddy hears the side gate closes and hear his girl friend saying "honey are you back here"? In comes the love of his life and soon to be in-laws that just flown in from Texas and he has the dog on a traffic lead and the dog is trying to bite him. He puts the dog in the kennel, walks up to his girlfriend gives her a kiss on her cheek , shakes the in-laws hands and says excuse me I have to go put some dry clothes on and get back to work will be home in an hour or two.... 

It is better when his wife tells the story....


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Georgia that is great story...
> 
> A classic story on how my buddy first met his in-laws.
> 
> ...


 
hehehehehehehehe\\/\\/


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I wasn't present for this but came home to see the aftermath. My brother had a friend named Steve that liked to tease dogs. I had a rottie that was bigger than he was. Oversized, very low drive, but lovable and hilariously clumsy dog..

He LOVED car rides. If you said "car ride" he would bounce around like a jack russel. He'd spin and jump and hop and dance and bark and act like a nutcase until he got in the car. 

Steve decided it would be funny to set the dog up and see if he would run into the sliding glass door in his excitement. So he closed the door and drove his new honda civic around the back and parked it about 20 feet from the sliding glass door. Then he yelled "Cain! Want to go for a CAR RIDE?!?!"

My brother got out of the bathroom just in time to watch Cain charge full speed for the door.

Cain hit it head first.... and BROKE it. Without missing a beat he ran over to the car, jumped on the hood and went about scratching the **** out of the paint. 

Steve started screaming and yelling about how he was going to beat the shit out of the dog, but he was too afraid to do anything about it.

My brother got Cain and put him in his crate. Then walked over and punched Steve in the face. 

My brother called me and I came home from school and took Cain to the vet. He had cuts on his head and muzzle, but thankfully was not seriously hurt. Steve paid to replace the glass door and never came over again.


----------



## Janet Campbell (Jul 29, 2010)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> Wait a sec, you have a DS named Janet....
> 
> Now that's funny.


How did you read that as the dog's name was Janet?  lol

The DS was named Hamish... I'm Janet.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

So this should probably be embarrassing for me to tell, but it's still funny. Since I'm here by myself most of the time, I have invested in "Bob" (Bob, the best battery operated boyfriend you can have kind of Bob) I had company over that came up from Arizona. 
So, we're all sitting around talking, and the dog is flipping something around and catching it, but he's in the hallway. He comes into the living room and I find out he's flipping Bob in the air and catching it. Everyone else noticed what it was too.

So, with about as much dignity as I can muster up, I say "Hey, that's MY toy not yours" and took it away.

I'm still being teased about this.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Ashley Campbell said:


> So this should probably be embarrassing for me to tell, but it's still funny. Since I'm here by myself most of the time, I have invested in "Bob" (Bob, the best battery operated boyfriend you can have kind of Bob) I had company over that came up from Arizona.
> So, we're all sitting around talking, and the dog is flipping something around and catching it, but he's in the hallway. He comes into the living room and I find out he's flipping Bob in the air and catching it. Everyone else noticed what it was too.
> 
> So, with about as much dignity as I can muster up, I say "Hey, that's MY toy not yours" and took it away.
> ...


now thats funny ..... just curious ... what color is bob? lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o BOB? Damn! 
I just don't know how to address that!


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i think Richard would be a better name than Bob


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No way, I have an uncle Richard who we call Uncle Dick...that'd be creepy. It's B.O.B if that makes you feel any better there...it's an acronym.

Oh and bob is bright metallic purple, btw.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So the dog retrieves metal ? Sell it to Suttle ! ! !

I don't get a battery operated boyfriend ? Please, go into detail. How does this work ? Where does it get the money from ?


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> LOLLLLLL .... pic from that night...


Ither you are realy smal ore thos soda cans are DAME big!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> Ither you are realy smal ore thos soda cans are DAME big!


 
its just the way the pic was taken, they were normal sized cans


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So the dog retrieves metal ? Sell it to Suttle ! ! !
> 
> I don't get a battery operated boyfriend ? Please, go into detail. How does this work ? Where does it get the money from ?


That's what's so awesome about it, doesn't need money, doesn't eat everything in the fridge, doesn't snore, and only gets a piece of ass when I want it, LOL.

On a side note, yes my new dog will retrieve anything, including metal. However, he doesn't have the brains that God gave a piss-ant most of the time. You know the saying that if you throw a ball off a cliff and have a Malinois, you'll have a dead Mal...but if you throw it off a cliff for your GSD it will find a way down, retrieve the ball, and climb back up? Yeah well he doesn't fit that stereotype, if I threw a tennis ball off a cliff...I'd have a dead GSD. I throw a tennis ball off my deck, it's about 8 feet off the ground or so. Female GSD races down the stairs and after the ball, male GSD jumps over the side, lands on his feet and chases after it...


----------

